# Polaroid 42" LCD TLX-04240B Does anyone know how to take it apart?



## Chrisphillips72 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ive already removed the all the screws around the back cover but can not get it to come off. Any help greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------

